# LITTLELUKE'S 2010 competition prep log.



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello everyone.

As many of you have probably read on the boards, I tore my distal bicep tendon on Friday the 13th of Febuary this year.

I won't bore you with all of the details but it was simply the worst start to 2009 as a whole heap of things were going on.

Anyway, I have moved to Cyprus for a fresh start in life and a chance to get myself straight again.

My goal for this year is to bulk to a competetive size and enter a show next year where I feel confident that I will be hard to beat. (UKBBF, possibly hercules)

I have spent the last few months concentrating on weak areas and I have added more size to my legs.

The bicep I tore (left) has balanced with my physique again and I'm happy with how it looks. It has more peak than previously but doesn't look out of place.

I have been AAS free since my injury in Febuary and will remain so until I stop growing and a good rate.

Before my injury I reached a weight of 96/7kg at 5ft7/8 tall (assisted of course).. I then dropped to around 80kg and now sit un-assisted and comfortably at 87kg with a tight waistline.

I have already planned my next cycle which will include deca as I believe it will be beneficial regarding my tendons. Like I said above, I AM STILL GROWING! So no need to begin a cycle yet.. Although I am itching to do so.

Back to my weight.. I know weight is irrelevent and isn't the key to winning shows.. BUT I feel if I can get close to 100kg in good shape I will bring a totally different physique to the stage..

My aim is to probably do the over 80s weight class, we shall see.

Ok so here is the diet I follow atm.. It's pretty much standard and remains the same.. I like to include fruit etc and change meals around.. I train in the mornings someimes and switch my whey for profusion (boditronics pre-workout formular)

08.00 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 50g oats, 1 banana and peanut butter (blended into a shake)

10.30 - 2.5 scoops express whey, 70g oats or 1 Banana and 150g pineapple or 2 Bananas.

13.00 - 80g Basmati rice, 300g fish or 250 chicken or 220 steak, 1 tablespoon of olive oil

16.00 - as 10:30 meal

18.00 Pre workout, 2.5 scoops of pre workout (Profusion Reloaded) 40g oats

Post workout - 2.5 scoops of Profusion, 80g corn flour.

21.30 - steak/fish or chicken, vegetables, sweet spud, or basmati, sometimes white spud, 1 table spoon of olive/walnut oil.

23.00 - 2.5 scoops of express whey, tablespoon of peanut butter, 1 banana.

Thanks to Baz for having a look at my diet for me.

So to wrap it up.. I will log in this journal my training, changes to diet and information regarding AAS when I chose to use them. I believe it will be soon but am holding out as long as I can. I have everything I need to begin and will provide full information of what it will include.

Here is a picture of me at my closest gym "Tower Fitness". It's a great gym with plenty of equipment to grow nicely and a welcomed change from Fitness First. The manager is really nice guy and actually bought me a gasp vest the other day as he said he appreciates hard training and consistency. AND probably because when I first joined I was 5kg lighter which piled on it under 2 months!

Anyway thanks to all who subscribe and read this, I hope it provides you with some useful info.

Finally - I didn't wanna take my top off or drop my trousers in the gym like I would back in the UK. The Cypriots wouldn't get it LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck with your goals Luke!


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Get stuck into Luke go get emmm


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck mate. Although i have read a lot of your posts before, i've never posted. Hopefully things work out better for you now. I'll be interested to see how you go, i think you have a very promising future ahead of you.

Best of luck.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with training and hope everything works out for you after the tendon injury!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

its great hearing the injury is healing so well. finally good news about an injury, there seems to be lots of bad injuries happening & ur story will hopefully give a few people some hope for coming back. it'll be good following this. all the best with it


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck mate, nice simple diet to follow - wish you all the best :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

gold95 said:


> its great hearing the injury is healing so well. finally good news about an injury, there seems to be lots of bad injuries happening & ur story will hopefully give a few people some hope for coming back. it'll be good following this. all the best with it


I read Joes thread last night and it bought back the horror of when I did it.. It's simply agony and you can see it in his face, followed by the shock and realisation of what it means regarding his goals.. Gutting.

I hope this provides inspiration for people suffering injuries.. It's horrible initially but time is a healer.. I just have to be cautious until it's nice and strong again.

Thanks for all the messages of support already guys..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah good to see this 

Your last journal was a great read and I used to read it regularly before I signed up here. Hopefully this one will be as interesting 

Good luck with it all :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Ah good to see this
> 
> Your last journal was a great read and I used to read it regularly before I signed up here. Hopefully this one will be as interesting
> 
> Good luck with it all :thumbup1:


 x2

I know I'm not your fave forum member mate but I've got tons of respect for you and will enjoy following your progress.

Good luck with everything in and out of bodybuilding.

Wish I had the guts to move away from everything.

Matty


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

GHS said:


> x2
> 
> I know I'm not your fave forum member mate but I've got tons of respect for you and will enjoy following your progress.
> 
> ...


GHS - I have plenty of respect for you, trust me mate. I merely showed concern at the time but at the end of the day it's entirely your choice as to what you do. I made a mistake.. I tore my bicep due to being out on the lash and being a kn0b.. We learn from our wrong doings(most the time) haha.

Cheers for the support, that goes for everyone.

I will make this an interesting read.. I may include some pics of my new home  .. Obviously I'll be in them with my trousers round my ankles 

Oh and GHS - as for having the gutts to move away.. It was a hard decision as I have a lot of friends and family BUT a lot happen to make me go for it.. It was circumstantial (spell check) haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Change is good mate. I moved countries when i was around your age (20) but i decided to go half way around the world away lol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> GHS - I have plenty of respect for you, trust me mate. I merely showed concern at the time but at the end of the day it's entirely your choice as to what you do. I made a mistake.. I tore my bicep due to being out on the lash and being a kn0b.. We learn from our wrong doings(most the time) haha.
> 
> Cheers for the support, that goes for everyone.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that Luke.

I understand what you mean mate.

Any chance of seeing your training split?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you have added some good mass already mate, i will be following this with great interest as were roughly the same age and wieght(im a lil heavier but have more fat lol)

Good luck and keep up the hard work.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Con - HA yeh, I'm only a 5 hour flight from the UK.. US is a bit of a step! But fair play to you.

GHS - Malisda, That's certainly in greek  lol

I train 5x a week and have a rest on the days I feel I need it.

I train,

- Shoulders, traps and calves

- Biceps (High reps, tendon strength) and triceps

- Quads and Hams

- Chest, heavy triceps and calves.

- Back and heavy biceps (heavy being 25kg dumbbells so heavy in comparion to arm day, not actually heavy LOL)

I train abs once or twice a week..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Con - HA yeh, I'm only a 5 hour flight from the UK.. US is a bit of a step! But fair play to you.
> 
> GHS - Malisda, That's certainly in greek  lol
> 
> ...


 Any cardio at the moment mate or are you keeping lean through your clean diet?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Luke,

Good to see a new journal of yours up on here after the sucess of your last one. Subscribed.

How come you moved to Cyprus! I had no idea! Good on you though, i could never move abroad.

Mike


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

GHS said:


> Any cardio at the moment mate or are you keeping lean through your clean diet?


I have a pretty fast metabolism anyway mate so don't do cardio. I am quite active, swimming etc here. I actually didn't do cardio for my first show until the last 2 weeks!

As for why did I move out here. I'll be honest, I don't wish to go too into detail regarding reasonings etc as they intrude on my personal life. Lets just say I went through a very bad patch at the beginning of the year and needed this.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> As for why did I move out here. I'll be honest, I don't wish to go too into detail regarding reasonings etc as they intrude on my personal life. Lets just say I went through a very bad patch at the beginning of the year and needed this.


Enough said mate. Good luck with it all anyway.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I have a pretty fast metabolism anyway mate so don't do cardio. I am quite active, swimming etc here. *I actually didn't do cardio for my first show until the last 2 weeks!*
> 
> As for why did I move out here. I'll be honest, I don't wish to go too into detail regarding reasonings etc as they intrude on my personal life. Lets just say I went through a very bad patch at the beginning of the year and needed this.


 Lucky b astard.....

No need to go into detail. Your living the dream out there mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Best of luck mate, be nice to watch you grow into a beast !!!


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE (Oct 9, 2009)

dont know u buddy but came across the post.all power to you mate for sticking at it! shows ur work ethic! u will be back guraneteed!. good luck


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

best of luck matey, will be keeping a close eye on this one


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Luke mate, am looking forward to seeing what improvements your going to bring to the stage next year from the Muscle Mayhem back in 08. If you keep you proportions and esp. the tight waistline to ace that quarter turn I think you'll look the b0llocks. take cre pal

Dan


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Best of luck bud,i'll be watching this one.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

You'll be doing cardio come your next show tho big boy! more carbs&more cardio!!

looking ALOT bigger mate, really am impressed with your attitude and come back.. you'll do VERY well u90 inters class matey I think.. U80 will be far too much of a drop for u..

No worries on the diet help, seems silly people neglect fruit especially in the off season..

Good to see u mate and i'll get my ass to cyprus soon enough


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

whoop whoop luke thats wicked!!

I cant wait to see u on stage, your gonna look awesome!

Looking forward to seeing you soon at some stage and il defo be cheering you on throughout this jounrey babe! xxx

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks again guys.. Already I feel further motivated to bring you a good read.

Dan - I was really impressed with your physique at your last show. Can't believe you were 100% clean at the time. Thank you for you kind words..

Baz - You know how much I appreciate all your support mate even though you must get sick of my constant whining haha! Especially at the start of the year. My attitude has changed because being negative was seriously slowing my progress.. Looking in the mirror and comparing my physiqye to how it was etc was so depressing.. Seeing my Jeremy Beedle arm just hanging there looking sorry for itself LOL!.. I try to use humour in bad situations and I think it helped!.. I still kained Jamie at Nandos by comparing my post surgery forearm with his haha!

As for coming to Cyprus, my door is open for you any time mate.. Just get the time off.. Even if it's for a long weekend!

And as for Cardio.. The word almost offends me PMSL

Briar - You just want an opportunity to tan me up.. Or just be present whilst Baz and J return the favour from last year.. I'm sat here sweating thinking about it.. Oh wait it's because it's 28 degress haha! No but serious thanks Briar, I guess you helped a little bit with my arm EVEN though you forgot to send the stretches, lush physio.. NHS I suppose. x

Well it's 23.30 here so I'm just about to have 2.5 scoops of boditronics choc mint whey, 1 banana and a tablespoon of oil.

Tomorrow is Quads and Hams. Can't wait.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey buddy.

What arm was that you tore?

i assume the operation went nice?

Do you notice any diffrence in strength?

Who recommended that many protein shakes to you?

Just curious.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Goos stuff:thumb:

I take it this means no more stopping off at the bakers o the drive back up the hill from the gym then? :whistling:

Remember calf training ala Cyrpus = flipflops and a hill!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck mate. Look to be putting the size on well without gear, so like you say - no need unless you're struggling.

I realise you don't want to talk about WHY you're in cyprus, but I'd love to know HOW - did you get a work transfer or what? I'd love to move abroad somewhere but wouldn't have a clue how to do so without having work etc arranged. If you don't want to discuss it, no worries, I'm just curious.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Briar - You just want an opportunity to tan me up.. Or just be present whilst Baz and J return the favour from last year.. I'm sat here sweating thinking about it.. Oh wait it's because it's 28 degress haha! No but serious thanks Briar, I guess you helped a little bit with my arm EVEN though you forgot to send the stretches, lush physio.. NHS I suppose. x


dam straight i want a piece of the action, i bags tanning the back bits  whoop whoop, baz and i may need tanning before you though hahaha

hahahaha yea u didnt need the stretches babe, i told ya the simple stuff to do but when u said u were going back to the gym there was no point really doing specific stuff as the gym would be enough!

Cant wait to be part of your journey babe and il try drag baz's bum to cyprus soon hehehhe xxx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hacks - Hello mate 

Surgery went very well although I spent a very long time in a cast (3 months or so).. Strength is regaining although twisting at my wrist hurts. It was my left bicep I tore.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is it symetrical?

Did they do that button type surgery?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck with this mate


----------



## BD009 (Aug 10, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> Dan - I was really impressed with your physique at your last show. Can't believe you were 100% clean at the time. Thank you for you kind words..
> 
> .


Thankyou mate  . You seemed to have packed some good size on since 08 judging by the pic. Will hopefully have the pleasure of competing against u again mate :beer: , just need to get a couple of things out the way first.

Happy training fella and i follow this with interest! :rockon:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

best of luck mate...i look forward to reading 

Edit: spelling


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

AWESOME BROTHER!!!

I really enjoyed your LAST contest prep journal.. was good mate... im gonna keep my eye on this 1 GOOD LUCK BRO!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Briar - Yeh get his white, doughnut eating ass out here..

Hacks - It's not entirely symetrical but certainly doesn't stand out.. Remember it's early days so I'm still adding fullness and size back into the muscle SLOWLY lol. When pumped, I have a fantastic peak in it although flexing it when cold can sometimes hurt a little.

If Briar gets a minute she will explain the type of surgey I had as she can be more in-depth than myself.

I will be training legs at around 5 this evening which will consist of the following.

Squat

Hack squat

Leg press Leg extension

Lying leg curls

Stiff leg deads

Lunges

I train legs in about 45 minutes keeping the intensity through the roof, 1 minute breaks max between sets, literally just enough time to add more weight.. Last week I did 300kg leg press for 15 and dropped till I reach 40kg and I couldn't walk the next day LOL..

Regarding AAS, this will be my cycle which is ready to go.

Test enanthate - Weeks 1-10, 600mg (Split into 2 jabs, Mon and Thurs)

NPP - Weeks 1-10, 300mg (Split into 2 jabs, Mon and Thurs)

Dbol - Weeks 1-4, 30mg

I will be running aromasin throughout, any recommendations on dose. I have 10mg tabs.

Oh and finally, my mum comes to visit me Monday with all of my Boditronics supplements!  .. That's a few months worth in her suitcase haha! No room for any of her stuff! Oh and my gasp clothing, thanks to extremenutrition.co.uk.. They still of 25% discount to UKM members if you put UKM25 in the discount box.

You will notice I have highlighted things like diet, AAS etc in blue.. This is because they are main questions that get asked in journals so people can flick through and quickly notice the important bits.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Briar - Yeh get his white, doughnut eating ass out here..


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: il do my best xx

He needs to get a tan on his ****** self so might be a good idea, he cant compare to me or you for that matter mwahahahahaha


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Good luck mate. Look to be putting the size on well without gear, so like you say - no need unless you're struggling.
> 
> I realise you don't want to talk about WHY you're in cyprus, but I'd love to know HOW - did you get a work transfer or what? I'd love to move abroad somewhere but wouldn't have a clue how to do so without having work etc arranged. If you don't want to discuss it, no worries, I'm just curious.


It's was quite easy to be honest. I had no ties keeping me in the UK. I had pretty much paid off my car so when it came to selling it I had money in the bank (to get started).. As for work. I thought I would chance it. There was no more garuntee of me getting work in the UK ESPECIALLY with the dire state of the economy at the moment. I start work for a Boat sales company who lease and sell boats. They put me through my boat training which enables me to launch and recover customers boats once sold etc.. I also get a big warrior truck (along those lines) and on my days off, if the boats are available I can use them!  ..

Ahhh it's a hard life.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: il do my best xx
> 
> He needs to get a tan on his ****** self so might be a good idea, he cant compare to me or you for that matter mwahahahahaha


Yeh but Briar you loo DIRTY!! haha.. I suppose if the shoe fits :whistling: PMSL.

Could you "In detail" Explain my surgery please for Hackskii  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Yeh but Briar you loo DIRTY!! haha.. I suppose if the shoe fits :whistling: PMSL.
> 
> Could you "In detail" Explain my surgery please for Hackskii  x


ffs if i look dirty so do you mister!!

your an MT2 junky :thumb:

have i not kinda explained the surgery above?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice read already Luke enjoyed your journal last time


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't used it for AGES! Infact I think I'm building an immunity to the sun.. I don't catch it anymore! You must bring some with you! YOU MUST, I NEED IT!! NOW! lol..

Why you asking me if you explained.. You'd know! HAHA. I know you did in Joes thread.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I haven't used it for AGES! Infact I think I'm building an immunity to the sun.. I don't catch it anymore! You must bring some with you! YOU MUST, I NEED IT!! NOW! lol..
> 
> Why you asking me if you explained.. You'd know! HAHA. I know you did in Joes thread.


hahahaha yea i may bring you some if you lucky!!

But luke maybe there is just a limit to the level on dirtyness u can be and YOU my friend i think have reached it mwahahaha

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yea it was in joes thread

HACKS same as what i wrote in joes one!! same same :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best luke!!!


----------



## SudipS (Oct 2, 2009)

subscribed! all the best with your goals


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> I still kained Jamie at Nandos by comparing my post surgery forearm with his haha!


Yeah thats cause I was shoving 10g of cocaine up my nose a night and smoking 60 **** a day apparently :lol:

Mate, I'll be keeping an eye on this and input where I can. I'm glad you have found a decent gym over there!

First major point I would certainly add a lot more fish to your diet, your in the Med!! Fish will be so cheap and fresh it would be a crime not to make use of it!

Good stuff with the waiting on gear too, but dont leave it too long LMAO x


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah thats cause I was shoving 10g of cocaine up my nose a night and smoking 60 **** a day apparently :lol:
> 
> Mate, I'll be keeping an eye on this and input where I can. I'm glad you have found a decent gym over there!
> 
> ...


My diet varies mate but that is my rushed diet! When I'm out and about.. I struggle eating fish on the beach.. I just feel wrong.. HAHA But your right, fish is cheap and will be implemented more.. My freezer is a bit poxy though.. As for the gear. I'm still growing so I can comfortably hold off! I'm excited though as my body will be very receptive after such a break!

10g of cocaine! PMSL! that's more weight in drugs than you ate in carbs you pussy haha


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Good luck mate, will be following


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> It's was quite easy to be honest. I had no ties keeping me in the UK. I had pretty much paid off my car so when it came to selling it I had money in the bank (to get started).. As for work. I thought I would chance it. There was no more garuntee of me getting work in the UK ESPECIALLY with the dire state of the economy at the moment. I start work for a Boat sales company who lease and sell boats. They put me through my boat training which enables me to launch and recover customers boats once sold etc.. I also get a big warrior truck (along those lines) and on my days off, if the boats are available I can use them!  ..
> 
> Ahhh it's a hard life.


Fair play mate. Sounds superb.

As I look out if the window here in the UK, it's grey and raining :thumbdown:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok.

Arrived back from the gym about 1 hour ago. Immediately after training I had 70g of WMS and 2.5scoops of Profusion.

I trained legs tonight and decided to mix it up a little.

I started with laying leg curls, light warm up.. 2 sets half stack, one set the stack/ drop set.

Next was stiff legged dead.. I started with 20kg plate a side for a warm up, 15 reps, then 2 plates a side.. followed by a final 3 plates a side for 8. My grip isn't as good since surgery but getting there.

Next was hack squat.. 15x80kg 15x120 12x160 8x200

Next was leg press which I went straight to and performed one set at 240kg for 10 then 260 for 8 and drop set.

I finished on leg extensions, stack, 3 quarter stack, half stack, quarter then repeat x 3.

Great pump in legs, nice and full. Tomorrow will be chest and triceps..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ok his surgery is as follows, not that i know exaclty but i think this was what he told me he had done!

You can directly repair it which is commonly done asap post rupture!

Doc will open u up, forceps in to grip the tendon and bring it down, they will cut damaged bits off the suture up the new end to the tendon to make it stronger. Then doc makes another incision round the back of the forearm. they create a small cavity in the head of the radius bone with 3 holes on the rim for the tendon to be attached. Then the tendon is brought down between your two forearm bones and attached with sutures securing it around the 3 holes drilled earlier! they will check his range of motion and then close up!

thats the least complicated way to explain it!


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Read your last log and it was verry informative and great inspiration so im suscribed to this one. Good luck


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello bud so have you found work out there to?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

Dred - I posted what I will be doing out here on page 3 I believe.. Got a lovely job sorted


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

OK guys.

It's time for chest and triceps.. About 45 minutes ago I ate 40g oats, 2.5 scoops of pro-fusion and a toasted pitta bread with some olive and tomato paste (natural, no additives etc.. has a good amount of fat).. It's a Cypriot thing! Endaksi!! 

Andeo, I shall update soon


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Dred - I posted what I will be doing out here on page 3 I believe.. Got a lovely job sorted


should of looked myself lol :thumb: job sounds great mate with some nice perks...

do you get down to aiya napa there is a good little gym down there and loads of clubs if you wanted door work..

good luck mate wish i had done what your doin when i was a little younger


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Dred mate.

I haven't been down to aiya napa yet but will do when Baz gets his ass out here! So probably never haha. I'm getting a motorbike at Christmas time as this is when I can do my test here, so I'm going to drive to the northen side of the island and cross the turkish/greek divide and purchase some bits and bobs over that side  .. Incase the question gets asked, I'm either going to buy a 600cc Ninja ZX in Green or a 600 Honda CBR in white/black.. I'm leaning more towards the CBR as I prefer the look. They are mad on bikes here with NOS on Busas and loads of CRAAAZZZY stuff.. I was doing 80mph on the motorway when a guy shot past at atleasy 120mph in shorts, no T-shirt and no helmet with his girlfriend on the back in a lil skirt and bikini BUT a helment LOL.

Anyway back to the serious stuff..

I just got back from the gym, I got some pick n mix sugary sweets down me as I fancied it and 2.5 scoops of whey.

Chest was,

Incline dbell press - 15x20kg, 15x30kg, 15x32.5, 12x40kg (only got up to 40kg)

Next was flat free bar with no need to warm up - 80kg x 15, 2 sets of 100kg for 10.

My strength has diminished some what since my injury and obviously lack of assistance but I'm happy with the above weight..

Anyway, next was Machine Flies.. Half stack for 15reps, 3 quarter stack then drop set x 2.

Finally for Chest I finish on wide dips.. Nice and slow, low down, up to the top avoiding locking arms.. I did BW for 15, then 30kg dbell between legs for 10 then a further 5 BW.. Last set, 40kg dbell for 8 reps finishing on bodyweight for about 4.

Triceps,

I started with skull crushers on the EZ bar, 20kg x 15, 30kg x 12 then finally 40kg x 8.

Straight bar push downs - Half stack for 15, 3 quarter stack 12, stack for 8 then drop set..

I finished Tricpers with overhead press using a dbell.. I did 2 sets, 35kgx10 finally 40kg for about 7..

FINALLY I Blasted my calves,

3 sets on the standing clave machine, Stack, 3 quarter, half, quarter.. Very short break with streching, restart.

I could barely walk after this but it is the only thing I have done which has pushed my calves to grow.. (Thanks Paul George and Tan  ).. Although maybe as Tan suggested, the sandles and hills of Pegia are enough haha.

If I am perfectly honest, I don't think I ever trained calves and FELT the exercise if you follow? I supposed I couldn't get the mind muscle connection which I feel is important for growth.. You need to feel each and every exercise and be able to visual the muscle working.. I do now, and I hope to eventually have some freaky calves to match the forearms!!

Anyway, I'm having a naughty meal tonight, probably a pizza or KFC..

L


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What?

Strenght deminishing with 220 lbs for 10 reps?

I dont believe that one bit.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was doing 140kg for 5 though (That was max with 1 spotted)..

I'm interested to see the increase in strength when I do a cycle again.. I'm so scared of tearing my bicep again and after seeing what Joe is now suffering again I worry some what!

I am training back and biceps tomorrow, I may take a pic of my biceps pumped so you can see what I mean regarding the peak. We shall see.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Luke,

Fantastic read just like the competition thread you did.

Do you live alone? If so, do you get very lonely, or are you a person who enjoys their own company?

I know if it was me and I was living abroad not really knowing anybody, I would be bored sh1tless and would want to be meeting birds ASAP! lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

weve had our differences in the past. but id like to say you look really great in that pic, even after all this time from surgery etc. i will be following to see what you do  will be interesting!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> I was doing 140kg for 5 though (That was max with 1 spotted)..
> 
> I'm interested to see the increase in strength when I do a cycle again.. I'm so scared of tearing my bicep again and after seeing what Joe is now suffering again I worry some what!
> 
> I am training back and biceps tomorrow, I may take a pic of my biceps pumped so you can see what I mean regarding the peak. We shall see.


You got 5 reps with 308 pounds?

I think I have done 2 or 3 with 315 on a cycle but now that will never happen with these shoulders.

I actually think I tore my bicep and didnt know it from that one.

What is your best dead lift?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dom - Thanks mate. I don't recall exactly when the cast came off but I believe it was the end of april ISH! So it was just a case of slowly building things up again.. I couldn't straighten my arm fully for 2 weeks let alone train! My training suffered in the UK as I was having a hard time with aspects of my life I chose not to expose. But it just shows what a little patience can achieve! I'm looking forward to seeing the difference using AAS will bring but am happy being drug free at the moment!.. 

I supposed you can't relate to being drug free right now aye LOL.. How you finding your cycle? I read your thread.. Stop panicking haha..

Scott - yes 5 reps with a girl spotting me  lol. My best deadlift with a belt was 5 plates either side, 220kg. I recon I could have got 230.. This was with a belt and straps.. I have quite big forearms and they pump up very easily which I find makes my grip rubbish.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont see how you could be that strong for your weight.

How much were your numbers before your first d-bol cycle I told you not to do?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

haha. im only 2 weeks into my 1st ever cycle mate so not seen much yet. started off at 250lbs and approx. 14%bf (measured by calipers), im not stepping on scales till i finish cycle so im hoping for maybe 265+ at same bf?

your doing well though so far, would love to live somewhere like cyprus too, how did that come about?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hacks - I'm not that strong haha! I'm weak as a kitten now.. Deads max 180.. Can't even play the 200kg dead challenge as I'm scared  lol

As for the dbol cycle! I really can't remember.. Probably benching around 60kg? 30kg dbells etc  lol.. I was using Tren when I made my biggest lifts. This was post my second show during the rebound.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tren is a great strength drug.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I just typed up a very big post and the internet required me to log in again thus losing it all..  ..

Anyway, to cut it short. I trained back and biceps about an hour ago. Great workout, good pump although my left bicep was niggly (one I tore).. It improves by the week but sometimes hurts a little when curling etc regardless of how slowly/controlled I perform the exercise.. I have a little trouble twisting my wrist but it's getting better.

I showed the gym owner a picture of me from 2008 and he asked for a copy.. I gave him that one, signed it and he put it up on the gym floor whilst I was training, framed looking good! lol. I was quite chuffed  .

Anyway. have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

hi luke,

good luck with the goals...

you are similar age to my self and also have a similar structure. so will be good to follow your progress.

nice one with the move abroad!

any specific reasons for the location you chose? i.e do you have friends, family or links ?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Subscribed, looking forward to the journey!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Mate,

Nice read, Will be interesting journal with some actual training and stuff lol..

Looking good in pic too:thumbup1:

Glad things going well

With all the time you had off aas ect I should imagine you will grow like a weed, Classics def not for you..

Dont let injury put you off you have loads potential

Thanks for kind words on my thread etc etc, I will have to pm you shortly regarding a few things etc etc...

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Nice read, Will be interesting journal with some actual training and stuff lol..
> 
> ...


Hello Joe mate.

Thanks alot for the post on my thread. reading the classics is not for me, coming from you means alot.. I know you say it how it is.

I know what you mean about journals and lack of training etc.. Some seem to go off track a lill  lol.. I'm hoping this will be as useful to me as it will be to others.

I am looking forward to beginning my cycle and will be doing so in the next 2 weeks. My diet is nailed now, my training is where it should be and my motivation is through the roof..

As for having potential.. Thank you mate. Once again it means alot and I hope I can grow into this potential with no more injuries..

And as for what I put on your thread mate.. I really feel for you. I've gone through it and couldn't imagin it happening again. I know it has effected your goals but maybe with time you'll be ready to rock again. You tore the other one this time so the original tear is pretty damn strong!

All the best mate!

As for today.. NO training today.. I relaxed down Lachi on the beach.. It's still high 20s here. I will be training shoulders tomorrow AM after my first meal.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hey man good luck with the training... i tore my pec major off the bone in july 08' and am now back better than ever... dedication and the hunger to win will get u thru keep us posted lad


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

kirkelliott said:


> hey man good luck with the training... i tore my pec major off the bone in july 08' and am now back better than ever... dedication and the hunger to win will get u thru keep us posted lad


Ouch, I bet that hurt..

I was gutted it happened mate but almost glad now.. I have more hunger than ever and needed time off of eveything.. I was going through a very tough time and I needed it.

Thanks mate, stay tuned. I'll be posting some pics soon, "pre cycle"


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Hello Joe mate.
> 
> Thanks alot for the post on my thread. reading the classics is not for me, coming from you means alot.. I know you say it how it is.
> 
> ...


Keep the updates coming, as always, a journal is nothing without pics:beer:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers JW.

Here's an update.

I'm having a casual week this week as I'm spending some quality time with my mum whilst she is over.

I will be posting pictures up early next week, pre cycle and then will continue to update on a weekly basis.

I'm looking forward to getting pics done. Will be training light arms tomorrow for arm recovery. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

good luck with the journey!!

anyone helping you along the way this time as u did in your last journal?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello guys,

Oaklad - Baz(DB) and James L have given input into my diet and training.. James L helped prep me for the Muscle Mayhem and hopefully, if he has the time, he will be guiding me through my next show. It is important that when recieving advise for a show you listen 100% to one person as it can sway you from your prep.

Right!

I trained arms today as the gym was shut yestrerday due to a bank holiday "Οχι" lol.. No day.. which is the rejection of the ultimatum made by Italian dictator Mussolini..

I trained in about 45 minutes today and it went as followed..

Straight bar push down.. Light warm up, followed by 3 sets of stack dropsets.

Seated hammer curls, light warm up.. 17.5kg x 15, 20kg x 15, 25kg x 12.

Close grip bench, 60kg x 15, 80kg x 12, 100kg x 8 (required a spot for last set)

Standing olympic bar curls. I do this exercise light because my wrist still hurts when straight.. Hammer curls are easy due to the position of my wrist.. So I started with 5kg each side of the olympic bar for 15, then 10kg a side for 15 followed by 20kg for 6.. My wrist hurt to much to continue but I was please with the weight.. I felt no pain in my bicep although slight pulling in the back of my forearm.. I keep my form very strict now, nice slow reps.

Next was skull crushers on EZ bar.. I won't include the bar weight as I don't know it.

20kg x 15

30kg x12

40kg x 10

I decided to finished on some forearms.. I did these standing with the olympic bar behind me, curling my wrists. I performed 15 reps for 3 sets.

That concludes my training.. I had a cheat meal last night of Tepenyaki (spelling).. With my mum. It was great.. Amazing food followed by a couple of fruity cocktails.

When I commence my cycle I will drink no alcohol whatsoever.

So that's a little update for you all.. I hope everyone is having a good week.. I have been looking at photos from the brits etc and I seriously can't wait to get back up there..

All the best,

L

PS - Legs tomorrow


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work mate!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pics?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I will take pics this weekend.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate, seems your bicep must be holding up well as shifting some good mates which is cracking news.

I may have missed this but what class are you setting your sights on for 2010 then


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Good Luck Luke,

keep up the good work


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hilly - I will be competing in the under 90s class but it really depends on how well the off season goes. I was high 90s early this year so feel it's acheivebale to get to high 90s again in better condition. I'd like to step on stage at around 87kg. This I feel is realistic but then only time will tell. No matter what, I will be comepting in 2010.

carbsnwhey - Thanks for the post. Appreciate it.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys,

A little update. (Pics tomorrow)

I drove up the troodos mountains yesterday.. Absolutely amazing views.. We got lost on the return down and ended up going through some traditional greek villages with hardly an inhabitants.. My mum hates sheer drops and the road on return was rediculous.. 1000ft drop Atleast.. Road barely wide enough for my Jeep and rock fall was everywhere due to the recent storm.. There was no turning back though haha! Anyway to cut a long story short, I didn't get home till gone 7 therefore a leg session had to wait until today.. As mentioned I am taking this week easy as my mum is out visiting and a break is needed as I have been balls to the wall these past few months.

So I trained legs at 10am this morning..

I started by pre exhausting with leg extensions.. Stack, 3 quarter, half and quarter x 3..

I then wobbled upstairs and began hack squat. 15x120kg.. 15x160kg, 12x200 finishing on 240kg for 8.

Next was leg press.. I went straight to heavy on this but not too heavy as my right knee is a little sore from driving yesterday.. (A dull ache)

SO I did 2 sets.. 280kg x 8, 300kg x 6.

Next was hamstrings.. I did stiff leg deadlifts. 60kg x 15, 80kg x 12 and finished on 120kg x 6 (my grip is poor since tearing bicep.. PLUS, my forearms pump majorly which affects my grip.

I finished hamstrings by smashing them on lying leg curl. 3 sets, stack, half then light REPEAT..

Workout lasted around 45 minutes.. Nice and intense.. DRIPPING with sweat.

As I said I will post pictures tomorrow. Bit nervous to be honest as I looked alot better before but I aim on documenting my "transformation" as I did before.

Anyway, have a good weekend.. Oh and check the view.. I'll be skiiing up here in winter.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pretty pic luke xx


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with your goals and your new life out there mate.

Looking forward to pics and the great progress you will make.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello guys,

A very quick update as I've got lots to sort right now. Weight is increasing slowly and my shape has improved.. I will be posting pics soon I promise but I have been flat out at work prepping a fishing boat for its new owner. I have a half day tomorrow so I may have time to get some photos assuming someone is in the gym.

A journal isn't a journal without picks so I won't let you guys down.. Just stick with it whilst I settle into my job.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

glad ur enjoying getting stuck into you new job luke xx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

nice pic.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys,

Apologies for lack of updates but as previously discussed I am working like a machine.. (and training like one  ).. I have arranged to train with a friend tomorrow who will be taking some photos of me therefore they will be uploaded either tomorrow evening or latest saturday... I have an early start tomorrow as I'm launching a 300bhp speedboat so just about to tuck into 250g of grilled chicken with bbq seasoning and sweet spud mash made with olive oil and skimmed milk.

Diet has remained the same except a nice cheat last night.. I have a take away 10 minutes away in kisonega which sells seafood, grilled of friend so I had, grilled seabass and chips. It comes with bread, humos, and so on. (Greek bits)

I am pretty tired and struggled in the gym tonight..

I managed 6 reps on 40kg for shoulder press after 3 sets of increasing weight.. 20kg, 30kg, 35kg.. 10+reps each set..

Lat raises, 10kg, 15kg, 20kg 10-15 reps.

Rear delt cable flies, 15kg, 20kg, 30kg 10+ reps

upright rows, 20kg(15 reps), 30kg(15reps), 60kg(6reps)

I finished on shrugs with 40kg dbbells, 15 reps each set, 4 sets.

And that was that.. Real simple, fast paced.. Just wanted to get in and out so I could chill tonight.. The weather has been horrendous the last week, tornados, lightning hitting the hills, huge seas etc.. TODAY however was f()cking roasting LOL!.. I burnt my forehead working on the boat..

Tomorrow is a long day which I will finish with Arms.. Just to stress, I do a light bicep workout to really stretch the tendon.. I want to be careful and ensure I don't get a tear EVER again because as joe can vouch, IT HURTS.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Update time,

Well I am back into my thread again now and will update more often.. Things have been very hectic prepping a boat for a customer but it's finished and is delivered tomorrow!!

So I managed to get a couple of pics in the gym tonight.. Didn't take my shirt off as I felt a tad aukward with the greek members stairing anyway!! lol..

So here are a few shots, pre-cycle.

I am 87kg here. Post cycle I hope to have improved my legs mostly but obviously everything.. I think due to time off and muscle memory I will sit mid 90s after my cycle.

Lemme know what you think of the pics.. Quality is camera phone. Better will follow.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

A comment on the quads.. They are freshly trained so hard to tense and the lighting completely washes out the cuts.. My legs have more depth to them now and hamstrings much fuller.. I shall get some side chest shots etc this week..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

looking good luke, well impressed with your arms especially after tearing your poor lil bicep lol, lats look big too in that pic too xx

u gonna do loads of leg wok babe?? ur leggies need to match the quality i think ur upper body is gonna be 

edit just saw your post lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

upper body looks very large mate. legs look good but maybe slightly lagging compared to upper body shot.

Looking lean pretty lean also pal congrats


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't see anything wrong with the bicep, nice taper :thumbup1:

Legs lagging, but you have the tools to change that


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you for your comments,

Briar - I will get some better shots of my legs in good light as they have seriously improved! But they may be laggin some what.

As for the bicep. I am very pleased with how the recovery has gone to be honest.. I think I did the right thing taking a step back from gear and such intense training.. I allowed my body enough time to recovery fully and am primed to grow!

Oh, I look forward to seeing you and bazza at xmas... I'll show you my physique in person then  lol

Hilly - Cheers mate, I eat a lot cleaner now and have far more knowledge now from doing my shows.. I was growing nicely post show obviously until I tore my bicep!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Thank you for your comments,
> 
> Briar - I will get some better shots of my legs in good light as they have seriously improved! But they may be laggin some what.
> 
> ...


yea defo with regards to your arm babe, its made great improvement, im so happy for you!!! Look forward to see some more pics soon... and cant wait to see u on stage again..

ohhhhhhh is there gonna be more man love on my couch like the last time you were at my house lol

yea babe will be good to see u too!! looking forward to it.. when can we expect you? xxxx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Littlechris - Thanks for you comments mate.. As I said I will get some better shots of legs but overall they are probably lagging somewhat.. As for my bicep.. It's slightly noticeable when training biceps.. A - because the inserstion point has a larger gap than the injury free arm.. And B - because when my biceps are pumped I get a fantastic peak on the torn side LOL.. I actually prefer the torn bicep now MINUS the occasional pain..

Thanks again


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I fly back on the 23rd Briar so I'll call you or bazza nearer the time and we can arrange something.. I'd fancy a night out in London if your up for it.. A bit of funky buddah haha!! Last time I went clubbing in London I got into the VIP of Amika with ben from hollyoaks woop woop!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I fly back on the 23rd Briar so I'll call you or bazza nearer the time and we can arrange something.. I'd fancy a night out in London if your up for it.. A bit of funky buddah haha!! Last time I went clubbing in London I got into the VIP of Amika with ben from hollyoaks woop woop!


yea babe im defo keen for a london night out with you and barry and whoever..... will be good times thats for sure!!

OHHHHHHHH il be an old woman at 26 then lol, bums u will miss my bday lol you best get the pressie in the mail now huh!!

look forward to catching up though hun :thumb: xx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello all.

I have now begun a cycle which consists of the following,

500mg Test enan EW,

300mg NPP EW,

30mg Dianabol ED.

The dbol has kick in already as I have been getting some insain pumps, almost painful in the gym. I look forward to seeing the results of this cycle.

You have my starting photos. I will update regulally! My aim is a weight of around 95kg with no bf increase but I will be using the mirror more than the scales.

I train arms tonight.. As stated, great pump.

rope pushdowns,

barbbell curls,

close grip bench,

hammers,

skull crushers.

I finished with some wrist curls to burn my forearms out.. I could barely drive home they were so pumped LOL..

Anyway, all is looking good, diet has remained the same and I am slowly gaining. 

L


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds good luke. are you running a AI at all?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how are you running the npp twice a week or every other day or mon/wed/fri?

I am just about to add some in myself


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Upper body looks immense mate, really impressed,

wheels are lacking tbh..

what are u doing for legs and how often?

u do hams and quads together?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> sounds good luke. are you running a AI at all?


Absolutly run an AI in here as you are gyno prone luke.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Apoligies, Aromazin at 10mg ed  .

As for wheels baz!

I train them once a week, quads and hams.. Sometimes I start with hams..

Usual routine is like this.

Hack squat, work up to about 240kg for 10.

Leg press, max 300kg.

leg extension

lunges

Stiff leg deads

lyin curls.

That's how I hit legs, I have more thickness from side shot (Side chest). I need to thicken my quads up more and would be interested in any advise.. They cut up nicely when dieting but just need some more mass..

My rep range is 12+ normally. 3 sets per exercise.

Hilly mate, I jay 2x week.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have you thought about a HIT approach for legs. Its brought my quads up greatly these last 4 months just doing 3 sets of heavy squats, heaviest set first then next set drop 10% to failure then next set drop 10% to failure or use leg press. then ill go straight and do 1 set ext to failure and thats it. rest between other sets is until breathing is normal.

just a thought but this is what has made my legs grow more than anything else.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers guys,

Let me get this straight..

On a leg day I go into the gym, leg press or squat my heaviest for 1 set, have a short break, again, another short break and one more set.. Then finish on 1 set of leg extensions??? That doesn't seem like enough to me. It would take 15 minutes if that!

I actually can't squat... I can use a hack squat or leg press but cannot grip the bar in a squat and go heavy as it causes discomfort in my arm... I was squatting quite heavy too before the injury


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Let me get this straight..
> 
> ...


i have been doing it like that twice over 8 days and making great gains. I am now going to do it once a week or once evry 5 days.

You could warm up then do 1 all out set between 5-10 reps on leg press. every time you train focus on beating this number. then drop weight 10% go to failure. then go to hack squat and do a set to failure then leg extensions. thats it job done for quads.

No need to do alot mate. think dorian/mike mentzer.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

any reason why you don't squat luke (hack excluded?)

My legs have really come on since I recovered from my back injury and are look far better than last year.

I split my hams&quads training and have found it really beneficial

what I suggest:

Quads -

Barbell squats - 3 working sets 6-10 reps

Walking lunges - 4 sets 16 paces a set

Front squats on a smith machine( puts so much tension on th equads) 3 x 12

leg extentions 4 sets

and another day (i do mine with shoulders)

Hams:

seated ham curls - 3 x 20

laying ham curls - 3 x 12ish

SLDL - 3 x 12ish

really helped mine grow dude


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Luke

Just caught up

Glad things going well

Bicep looks really good, like never been torn 

hope u ok mate

j


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers baz mate, I posted why I can't/struggle do squats but will certainly try front squats.

JW - Good to hear from you mate and appreciate the comments.. My arm is obvious in some angles but the judges won't see it


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Right,

Last night I trained chest and triceps.. I'm feeling great to be honest! I look a lot fuller and my abs have come through more.. Weight is up 1kg in a week and a half.

I started on dbbell press incline. 25kg warm up for 15. then 12x30kg, 12x35kg, 12x40kg.

flat free bench - 100kg for 12, 120kg for 5.. Was really chuffed at hitting 120kg as this is the heaviest since surgery.. Heaviest I have done is 140kg for 5 so I recon I'll be there in no time.. Siga siga as the cypriots say. Slowly Slowly.

Next was pull overs, 15 reps on 30kg, 12 reps on 35 and 8 on 40.

Machine flies to finish, 1 set, stack, then drop.

Triceps were as followed..

V bar pushdowns, straight to stack for 8, repeated 2 more times.

Close grip bench.. Very slow reps.. 100kg for 8, spotted. 3 sets.

I finished on overhead extension with 40kg dbbells for 8 reps, 2 sets.

Lasts night session was great.. I had to train fast as I had Greek Cypriot lessons at 8.

Really looking forward to being back in the UK for 11 days.. Will pop down to some gyms and catch up with everyone!

L


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Your lifts are strong for a lad your size/weight. Fair dues Luke.

Glad the cycle is going well


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers mate. I was a lot stronger believe me but am happy with how things are progressing.. It's early days yet so I think (apart from deads) I will beat most of my original lifts.. I'm very aware of my injury though so won't do anything I'm not comfortable with!

Looking big in your avatar.. and leaner.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Right guys! Update time..

I can't get on here as much as I'd like due to lack of time, working, sorting house etc..

I have just trained legs and am dead to be honest.. Simular workout to last week but with a spot so a few extra grunted reps.. I trained with my hairdresser who is an english cypriot and a quality guy!

I decided to do quads and calves..

I did the following,

hack sqaut, 5 sets, 3 working.

Leg press, 3 working sets,

Lunges, 16 paces, 2 sets,

leg extension, 3 sets, 12 reps.

Calves was standing on the calve machine.. 3 sets, drop sets till I couldn't walk! Starting on the stack.. Still throbbing now!! Love it.

And that was it.. Nice and quick and with alot of humour.. My mate avz ran outside throwing up after calves HAHA! I didn't break him in gently to be fair but it doesn't get much worse than a nasty leg workout so he should breeze through the rest!!

I am going to get some pictures next weekend but I think you'll see I'm a hell of a lot fuller now! Muscle is coming on nicely with some improvements to triceps and upper chest.. My back is thickening mup again nicely now and quads getting thicker..

FINALLY! I'm starting to feel and look like a bodybuilder again! Considering I'm off season I have quite good bodyfat levels also.. LEANER than baz  haha..

Pics will be at the weekend.. May get some vids up aswell to show how my bicep looks through full range of motion..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Leaner than me? get fcuked u nobhead i'm actually pretty lean at the moment tbh!

I do feel u need to add some real squats in mate on a free bar be it front or back to get some more mass on there


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just on my lunch!

As of today I will be stretching my chest and biceps to enable me to reach the bar! Since my injury I have been unable nto squat but I shall not be beaten as I want some big wheels.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Just on my lunch!
> 
> As of today I will be stretching my chest and biceps to enable me to reach the bar! Since my injury I have been unable nto squat but I shall not be beaten as I want some big wheels.


What about front squats dude?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Just on my lunch!
> 
> As of today I will be stretching my chest and biceps to enable me to reach the bar! Since my injury I have been unable nto squat but I shall not be beaten as I want some big wheels.


Oh yeah forget u told me about that on the phone!

make sure they are warm and get stretching matey,

I would suggest some DC stretching but maybe a little early for u with regards to your bicep


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

whats DC stretching involve? link me and il see if its a good idea or not!!

how long since surgery babe?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It has been ages since I have updated.. A couple of reasons really.. Firstly, WORK.. It has been flat out to be honest and my dad came to visit me for a week.

Anyway,

A little update followed by pics tomorrow!

I am weighing 92kg now which at 5ft 7/8 isn't too bad.. My bf has increased really but my strength and thickness is coming on nicely..

I comfortably pull 180kg deads now with straps of course and am happy with this.. My bicep tear holds me back slightly as after watching joe tear his other one.. I don't fancy that!

Flat barbell bench, 140kg for 3 reps then stripped to 100 for reps.

All other exercises like pulldows, tricep work etc have increased ALOT in weight and I'm feeling much more content with myself..

Training has stayed the same MINUS arms.. I was probably over training them to be honest.

Diet has increased in calories.. I upped my morning oats, lunch rice etc.. Fats remained the same as did protein.

AAS - I am well into my cycle now. DBOL will be dropped just before I return to the UK for XMAS.

I have been using pro-chem for the first time and it has been very good.. No jab issues etc.. I got my pins from a link on here! Can't remember the site, maybe medisave or something.. Very good.

Anyway, pics tomorrow. Sorry to be such a poor journal.. Far easier to update a contest journal lol


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

wasnt sure if this journal was still going even lol!glad things are good mate, look forward to the pics.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Actually nice lifting.

Good pulling and pressing.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers guys! yeh the journal died a bit but is going to be updated far more..

The gym was shut today (unknown reason) so I will get pics tomorrow night.. I'm training legs but will still get some pics!..

Had some naughty food this weekend. KFC, MC Donalds and a mexican.. I'm also just about to tuck into some rich Teas.. I estimate my weight to be around 94kg tomorrow but will drop off and throughout the week with a slight increase from 92kg.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Right!

Was due to post pics yesterday but the heater element died so had no electricity! Had to get an emergeny electrician! Only cost 80euros for a new one but was manic yesterday! I had to juggle work around to get it all sorted!

Anyway..

My weight today is 92.5kg.

I've been eating bread mid morning (4x wholemeal) and it's really bloating my stomach out alot so will switch to sweet spud or something else which I know doesn't bloat me..

I took some photos tonight which is the worst thing to do as the lighting in my apartment is all energy saving bulbs (Except kitchen).. I took some shots of my legs but they look like blobs as my upper body shadows them.. I need to get some shots in natural light but work till the sun begins to set.. Upper body shots are closer to the light..

I have made some good improvements all over I think.. My legs are thicker, calves slowly growing, chest and back feel good! AND dodgy bicep is feeling good.. I do get pain however which is quite annoying but I'm grateful for how it looks and I guess it's simply lesson learned..

The owner of the gym here wants to put me forward for a competition next year to represent "Tower Fitness".. I think it would be a good warm up show and is right before the expo so I can get into good condition and rep boditronics more confidently this time.. As last time I was surgery fresh with one skinny arm and one semi skinny arm LOL!

Anyway,

Training is going good, I train with a guy named Fivos who I will get some pics of.. He has a very good physique and is 100% natural.. I actually think he'd do some damage in the natural ranks in the UK from what I have seen.. He is a typical geneticcally gifted cypriot! Naturally lean, doesn't eat well but has excellent muscle mass..

Ok here are some pictures! I know this journal hasn't be great but trust me, it will get better. In the new year there will be some training vids of me trying to get 150kg on the bench and a 200kg free bar squat.

I'm still not bad bodyfat, a little bloated though but my waist will dissapear when I start dieting again LOL.

OH! And I chucked a forearm shot in as they have come back again LOL!

Baz and Briar! I am back next week! Woop! We are gonna have to smash some food and have a couple! If I come up to you were can hit funky buddah in soho! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking big fella, nice back shot!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

WRT said:


> Looking big fella, nice back shot!


Thank you mate.. I actually wasn't too happy with my back shot to be honest as I thought it made me look like a porker LOL


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> Thank you mate.. I actually wasn't too happy with my back shot to be honest as I thought it made me look like a porker LOL


I won't be posting mine then:lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Luke

Good to see you making such great progress....keep up the hard work mate.

Lou X


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

WRT - LOL mate, fair one.

Lou - Hello my dear! You look fab in your avvy! Really inspiration!.. Seeing people like you and all the guys and girls prep for the brits put that fire back in my belly! Someone asked me the other day why do I do it.. I replied, because I love it.. I love training, I love eating! It makes sense! Why wouldn't you do it!

Keep up the hard work too Lou and hopefully I'll bump into you next year!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lucking good mate, looks like the size has been going on nicely.

Looking forward to following ure prep this coming year as i prep myself.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff Luke, looking good as always


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Forearms are massive.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers guys!

Hacks - My forearms measured 16.5 inches prior to tearing my bicep! Haven't measured them now BUT they feel close again.. I get painfull pump again when training back etc.. So much so I am forced to use straps HAHA!

How are you anyway scott? You'll have to plan a nice pct for me if you get 5mins  .. I have Nolva, Clomid and HCG but am only half way through cycle so it's not too important right now! If I remember rightly you have some crazy forearms!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My forearms are nothing compared to yours and DB's.

I am good, everything in my life is just fine, with the exceptions of some blow ups with the wife from time to time.

Just let me know when you are ready for a PCT.

I am here every day so it wont be a problem.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good stuff mate, looks like you are back in the routine again. Pics look awesome, hope you have a better year this year and can really push on.

Keep your head down and keep working hard!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yo,

Rear double bi Pic looks awesome mate, hopefully you hold onto your mass this time when you're dieting dude, pretty sure u will with a different approach

Be good to catch up soon mate!



hackskii said:


> My forearms are nothing compared to yours and DB's.


Scott I actually thought you & I were friends? Why would you even dream of comparing that little scrote Luke to myself? I'm wounded by that.. Wounded... :lol: 



Luke said:


> Baz and Briar! I am back next week! Woop! We are gonna have to smash some food and have a couple! If I come up to you were can hit funky buddah in soho! lol


We'll go out!!! but no chance in HELL am I going to a ****y club in central.. :ban: :bounce:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

J - Cheers mate.. I hope this year is better for me. You never know what's around the corner.

Hacks - Cheers mate LOL! Help with PCT will be great!

Baz - You should feel fortunate to be compared with me! HAHA.. x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Baz and Briar! I am back next week! Woop! We are gonna have to smash some food and have a couple! If I come up to you were can hit funky buddah in soho! lol


defo catch up when your back, however not so sure about your venue suggestion lol

Talk soon babe

xx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I wanna hit big easy's! When I stay in London I always eat there! The ribs and chicken to share! OOHHHHH yeh!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

alright pal...cheers for droppin in on my journal. looking gd in the pics, must b mega plzed with how things have turned out since tearing ur bi...wen do u start ur prep?


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

coming on nicely mate!!!whens the comp?

G


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I wanna hit big easy's! When I stay in London I always eat there! The ribs and chicken to share! OOHHHHH yeh!


im sure we can figure something out!!

ur back here 23rd yea?

When u up in london? x


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I'm going to be doing a Cypriot competition in April to get my body into good condition and then I will pick a show to come back for. I am mega pleased with how things have gone since my bicep tear.

Briar - Back on 23rd, no plans on going to London, were only coming up to see you guys. x


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Superb arm genetics i am very jealous!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Con - Seriously mate WTF! Look at you!!!! How can you be jealous!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Briar - Back on 23rd, no plans on going to London, were only coming up to see you guys. x


ahhh ok well we will organise something... give us a ring when your back!! x


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> Con - Seriously mate WTF! Look at you!!!! How can you be jealous!


I can find some thing to be jealous about in every one. Makes me feel better i just think to my self "well i could have wicked arms if i had those genetics" or " i could have Tom Platz legs if i had the genetics":laugh:

Good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL ur funny mate.

Thanks a lot  .

I trained legs tonight.

I've had some lower back issues from work so wasn't feeling great about training heavy.

Anyway, I started with a warm up on squats with 60kg, then 100kg, then 2 sets on 180kg for 6 reps.

Next was hack squat, 6 plates a side, 2 sets, 8-10 reps.

Leg press - 2 heavy sets 14 plates to start then the addition of my training partner who sat on the top of the leg press.

Leg extensions - 3 sets, last was a drop..

Lying leg curls 3 sets, stack.

Stiff leg dead - 1 plate a side to start, then 2 then 3.

Lunges to finish, 1 set walking from one end of the gym to the other.

And that was it. I absolutely smashed it today.. In and out the gym as quick as possible.. Legs are fried. It was my last day at work tomorrow.. I have an appointment with immigration but the rest of the day (apart from sorting hourse) will consist of a nice feed up of quality carbs.. I'm baking oat cookies  haha.

Baz, are we eating at big easy's then or not.. Don't tell me Jamie doesn't want too because it's too much food for his lil iddy biddy tummy xxx haha. The food is soooooo good haha. .Proper feast. .For anyone who lives near London, take a trip to Big easy's on kings road.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Baz, are we eating at big easy's then or not.. Don't tell me Jamie doesn't want too because it's too much food for his lil iddy biddy tummy xxx haha. The food is soooooo good haha. .Proper feast. .For anyone who lives near London, take a trip to Big easy's on kings road.


such a mission into town just for food!!

apparently tony romas is awesome and its only in kingston???


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Lazy f()ckers.. I'll come to you shall I haha!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Lazy f()ckers.. I'll come to you shall I haha!


dam straight you will lol :lol: :lol: :lol: IF YOU remember right we drove to Portsmouth to see you last time so its your turn


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

baaahhhh true.. But I'm flying from Cyprus. Bit different LOL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> baaahhhh true.. But I'm flying from Cyprus. Bit different LOL


that was your choice to move away from us :crying: sniff sniff


----------

